# Srixon Marathon Soft Balls



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 21, 2017)

Not come across these balls before
Found one at The Zoo yesterday, played with it and, have to say it wasnt bad at all.

Was in AG in Slough later, taking back some leaky shoes (see another thread) and mentioned them to the bloke, who also had never heard of them

Hmmm.... A mystery

Got home, google search , cant find any reviews, balls are on sale at clubhouse golf and various Amazon outlets at Â£9.99 a dozen which puts them in the Callaway Warbird category ....But they feel better than that.

Anybody else come across this ball in their travels?


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 21, 2017)

Seen 'em at Sport Direct. Was tempted, but have loads of balls at the mo'.


----------



## road2ruin (Sep 21, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Seen 'em at Sport Direct. Was tempted, but have loads of balls at the mo'.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.sportsdirect.com/srixon-marathon-soft-golf-balls-24-pack-875022?colcode=87502201


----------



## shortgame (Sep 21, 2017)

Like you I found one a few weeks back, had never heard of them before

Think I chucked it in the practice bag


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 21, 2017)

road2ruin said:



http://www.sportsdirect.com/srixon-marathon-soft-golf-balls-24-pack-875022?colcode=87502201

Click to expand...

Thanks, but I know where to obtain them, was wondering if anybody had used them and what they thought of them.

Ta Muchly


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 21, 2017)

shortgame said:



			Like you I found one a few weeks back, had never heard of them before

Think I chucked it in the practice bag
		
Click to expand...

I have seen the Marathon distance but they are rocks

This looks interesting. I have quite a decent SS but i have always hit some boomers with a soft feel. I also scored my only ace with one.

Bargain at a tenner a dozen


----------



## dufferman (Sep 21, 2017)

They're less popular now they've changed their name to the Srixon Snickers Soft Ball.


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 21, 2017)

My mate played with them yesterday..... he's normally and AD333 player, with Soft feel balls in the winter.  Said he'd got them cheap and he suspected they were an import from somewhere.  Said he couldnt tell the difference at all and quite likes them...... then he played to 12, so they cant be too bad.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2017)

I've seen them in shops (probably Sports Direct as mentioned above), just assumed they were cheap rubbish and ignored them really.


----------



## Pancho Villa (Sep 21, 2017)

I bought 2 dozen for Â£19 in sports direct.i found them to be a bit on the firm side.read online somewhere that they play like a firm ad333.hth


----------



## shortgame (Sep 21, 2017)

Pancho Villa said:



			I bought 2 dozen for Â£19 in sports direct.i found them to be a bit on the firm side.read online somewhere that they play like a firm ad333.hth
		
Click to expand...

Was that definitely the 'Soft' version? (as I think there is a distance version too)


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 21, 2017)

one of my regular pp, uses them, he also uses dunlop tour soft and taylormade, yet still manages to hit the 100 mark more often than not


----------



## Pancho Villa (Sep 21, 2017)

shortgame said:



			Was that definitely the 'Soft' version? (as I think there is a distance version too)
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was the soft version


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2017)

I tried a Dunlop tour for a hole and was actually taken aback by how it felt. Expecting a pebble and felt decent off the club and reacted well when I pitched on


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 22, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			one of my regular pp, uses them, he also uses dunlop tour soft and taylormade, yet still manages to hit the 100 mark more often than not
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 22, 2017)

Maybe it's one of the Dunlop made balls branded as Srixon just like the AD333 Tour.

Contrary to popular belief Dunlop make some very good balls eg DP1 V3 - 3 piece urethane ball.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 26, 2017)

Clubhouse Golf selling them at Â£9.99 a dozen according to the email I just received.


----------



## shortgame (Sep 26, 2017)

Used one today as a provisional, so only hit twice, but felt suprisingly nice


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			Clubhouse Golf selling them at Â£9.99 a dozen according to the email I just received.
		
Click to expand...

Got that too http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Srixon-Marathon-Golf-Balls.html#SID=8571


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 26, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got that too http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Srixon-Marathon-Golf-Balls.html#SID=8571

Click to expand...

No those are the Marathon hard as a rock ones.
It's the Marathon Softs that come in a green box


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No those are the Marathon hard as a rock ones.
It's the Marathon Softs that come in a green box
		
Click to expand...

There you go https://www.directgolf.co.uk/srixon-marathon-soft-golf-balls-24-pack-875022


----------

